# Suddenly Videos Viewed on Internet Explorer Show As Black Box Only



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2017)

Even the video I just posted in the puppy thread shows as black box.  When I use my Windows 10 Edge browser (which I hate to use), I can see them.   Anybody else having this problem with IE11? :bashcomp:


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 1, 2017)

I have IE11.  As of 12:30 pm it's happening to me too, but only on Senior Forums.   Works OK on Edge.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 1, 2017)

I stick with FireFox...


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2017)

I have no idea if I have IE11 or not but I'm getting the black boxes, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I have IE11.  As of 12:30 pm it's happening to me too, but only on Senior Forums.   Works OK on Edge.



I belong to another forum too, and the same thing is happening with Internet Explorer.  Edge works okay on both of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2017)

jujube said:


> I have no idea if I have IE11 or not but I'm getting the black boxes, too.



you can go to www.whatsmybrowser.org to find out if you have it Jujube.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 1, 2017)

Internet Explorer has been in a downward spiral for the past 2 or 3 years, as more and more people are using Chrome and Firefox, etc.,  MS is slowly letting this browser die, while promoting the advantages of MS Edge.  The few times I've used IE in the past year, it seems to be much slower than all the other browsers....recently I even deleted it from the Task bar...I don't expect to ever use it again.


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> you can go to www.whatsmybrowser.org to find out if you have it Jujube.



Thanks, SB.  That's a useful website.


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 1, 2017)

seabreeze. it appears that it is a connection problem with youtube. most likely software.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> seabreeze. it appears that it is a connection problem with youtube. most likely software.



Thank you for your reply Deucemoi, but I can see them easily with Internet Explorer on the YouTube channel/website, just not the ones that are copied onto this and other forums, even by me. And this just started.  I checked to see if there was some kind of an update or program added to my computer yesterday or today, but I see none that recent.


----------



## kburra (Feb 1, 2017)

If is the Dalmatian massage can see and play fine here in OZ in this forum,using Firefox


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Kburra, it also plays fine for me here on Edge browser, but I just wondered why the sudden problem seeing them with IE11?  Never had that problem before.  I will likely be downloading Firefox in the future, but for now IE is my preferred browser.


----------



## kburra (Feb 1, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Kburra, it also plays fine for me here on Edge browser, but I just wondered why the sudden problem seeing them with IE11?  Never had that problem before.  I will likely be downloading Firefox in the future, but for now IE is my preferred browser.


Probably because Microsoft is in the process of is phasing out IE,and my guess is Edge has blocked the function in IE,so you will use IT (EDGE)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2017)

I hope not, if that's the case I'll be using Firefox sooner than I thought, even Chrome seemed better than Edge.


----------



## ossian (Feb 2, 2017)

I go wo
ith those who recommend using FireFox. I use a Mac but have found that FireFox seems to be the best 'independant' browser. I gave up on Chrome some time ago and have never been fond of Safari. Having used FF continuosly now for over a year, it seems to fit best with 3rd party components and technology.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 2, 2017)

I've used Firefox for several years and have had no problems.  I switched after I started having problems with IE.


----------



## Mike (Feb 2, 2017)

I read somewhere a couple of months ago that the latest
updates would cause I.E. to stop working on some browsers
and that that it would soon be dumped anyway.

I can't remember where I read it though.

Microsoft are doing there worst to move people away from
XP etc. and get them on to Windows 10 I think.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2017)

I went to the library today to pick up some tax forms and a couple of books for my husband.  Just for the halibut, I went onto one of their computers and used their IE browser, sure enough same thing.  I don't care for Edge but have to use it for now just to see videos unless I'm actually on YouTube.  You're right Mike, some updates might have caused the problem on my windows 10 computer.


----------



## kburra (Feb 2, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I went to the library today to pick up some tax forms and a couple of books for my husband.  Just for the halibut, I went onto one of their computers and used their IE browser, sure enough same thing.  I don't care for Edge but have to use it for now just to see videos unless I'm actually on YouTube.  You're right Mike, some updates might have caused the problem on my windows 10 computer.



As I said before IE is being phased out,just download Firefox..Done!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been trying to use Edge today, rather than IE11.  I don't find it a whole lot different from IE11, but maybe I don't use as many features as you all do.

There are a lot of settings that can be changed, like default homepage and search engine.  The page isn't as well developed in terms of the appearance.  Options don't jump out at you as much, but I figure I'll get used to it (about the time they change it). Ha!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I've used Firefox for several years and have had no problems.  I switched after I started having problems with IE.





kburra said:


> As I said before IE is being phased out,just download Firefox..Done!



...I have tried a lot of other browsers, but always have returned to FireFox..


----------



## Mike (Feb 3, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 35294...I have tried a lot of other browsers, but always have returned to FireFox..View attachment 35295



I too have used FireFox for a long long time, probably
since it first came out, I did have some trouble with it
a couple of years ago, but was able to install an older
version that I knew still worked on my then machine,
since then I have had no trouble at all with it.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I've been trying to use Edge today, rather than IE11.  I don't find it a whole lot different from IE11, but maybe I don't use as many features as you all do.
> 
> There are a lot of settings that can be changed, like default homepage and search engine.  The page isn't as well developed in terms of the appearance.  Options don't jump out at you as much, but I figure I'll get used to it (about the time they change it). Ha!



Nancy, I don't use many features on any browser, but I like the old standard search box in addition to the address box at the top of the page.  Also Favorites being able to click on and provide the old standard dropdown menu as in IE. Just these few things would be great, but I don't see it happening on Edge. Probably won't get it on Firefox either, but I'm leaning from all the recommendations here to download Firefox soon. Is there a website that's the best and safest to use to download Firefox?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 3, 2017)

Perhaps the best, and safest place to download Software is CNET.  Here is their "Browser" download page.

http://download.cnet.com/s/browsers/windows/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Perhaps the best, and safest place to download Software is CNET.  Here is their "Browser" download page.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/s/browsers/windows/


----------



## Mike (Feb 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze, you get drop downs in FireFox, the main address
bar has a drop-down that shows all of the recent places that
you visited, that is always there.

There is also a search facility with another drop-down menu
if you want to use it, you can search the net or your own
computer with it.

I attach a picture about the search place.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2017)

This is how my Browser looks...It has just about everything that I need at the click of the mouse..I also have it set to when I exit the browser, all my history is deleted. I have Ad Block and Ghostry plug ins installed. I have Bing Search as my choice of Search Engine.
Youtube and other websites are stored in "Bookmarks drop down menu"
.


----------



## kburra (Feb 4, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Perhaps the best, and safest place to download Software is CNET.  Here is their "Browser" download page.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/s/browsers/windows/



Yikes no no no,CNET is the worse place to download anything,unless you are careful and use all the opt out options when installing from there...Google "Is CNET safe" for more proof>>>the best place to download anything is   https://ninite.com/  all you get is the install EXE and NOTHING else,no Babylon Toolbar or trial programs attached or any other rubbish...please don`t use CNET .Com!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks again to everyone for your advice! :thanks:  I just downloaded Firefox from their own website https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/, and so far am very happy with it.  I don't have the problem with viewing videos like I did with the IE11.  Also, I was able to load my Norton Safe Search toolbar there, Edge browser would not allow that.  I also have the bookmarks dropdown menu like Ken was good enough to show me in his screenshot, and I love having that so visible like in IE. :happy:


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I have the black boxes too but have no clue what you are all talking about..Edge.Firefox??? Totally beyond me. I use Google to look on the net and I have Norton for protection..so how do I get past the black boxes please. Please bear in mind I am useless on a computer .


----------



## kburra (Feb 6, 2017)

Edge,Internet Explorer,Chrome,Firefox are Web Browsers what you use to access the Internet this site included...GOOGLE is a search engine used by those browsers if wish...to know what browser you use when on this site for instance,at the top click Help/About......will tell you......can post back and tell us if wish...or can go to the link provided and download Firefox Browser,and once installed  use it to access the Net,can always use your present broser if don`t like it...good luck
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your advice! :thanks:  I just downloaded Firefox from their own website https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/, and so far am very happy with it.  I don't have the problem with viewing videos like I did with the IE11.  Also, I was able to load my Norton Safe Search toolbar there, Edge browser would not allow that.  I also have the bookmarks dropdown menu like Ken was good enough to show me in his screenshot, and I love having that so visible like in IE. :happy:



Enjoy....It may take a little to get used to it..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Enjoy....It may take a little to get used to it..



Thanks Ken, I'm enjoying it already.  Much friendlier and less restrictive like Edge is.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 7, 2017)

I can't find a help/about button at the top


----------



## kburra (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> I can't find a help/about button at the top



Click this link:   http://www.whatsmybrowser.org/


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you, it seems I am using Internet Explorer 11


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2017)

Update:  Logged on with IE11 today and I can view the videos just fine again, so I figure it was some kind of a glitch with Internet Explorer.  I'm still going to continue using Firefox though, IE did have some other issues too.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 23, 2017)

The  videos seem to be working again for me with IE11.  Don't know when it started because I've been using Edge lately.   Anyone else?

(I know, I should change browsers, and I will, eventually, but I'm downloading some stuff right now that I want to take care of first.)

Oops.  Sorry I didn't see your post SeaBreeze.  It took me a long time just to find this old thread.  Ha!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2017)

I noticed the change with IE when I posted the above post on Feb. 8th.  Don't know what the problem was before that, but it's gone.


----------

